# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Вкусы и гуны

## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Кто-то знает, почему что сладости относятся к благости и относятся ли на самом деле?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Кто-то знает, почему что сладости относятся к благости и относятся ли на самом деле?


Потому что Кришна сладкий?
Также в БГ 17.9 перечисляются вкусы в гуне страсти, там сладкого нет.

----------


## Эдвард

> Кто-то знает, почему что сладости относятся к благости и относятся ли на самом деле?


Смотря какое сладкое. Сам сахар относиться к гуне благости: 

"В прошлом великие авторитеты /мудрецы/ определили /отобрали/ те продукты, которые укрепляют здоровье и увеличивают продолжительность жизни: молоко и молочные продукты, *сахар*, рис, пшеница, фрукты и овощи. Все они особенно нравятся тем, кто находится в *гуне благости*." БГ 17.10, комм.

Думаю, что в зависимости от остальных продуктов, сладкое может быть с разной конфигурацией гун. Как тот же шоколад, будь он не ладен  :smilies:  Сам он горький, но навалить сахару и становиться сладким, кажется благостным, хотя вся благость в нем от сахара.





> Потому что аргументация у вас была слабоватая


Честно сказать, думал, что вы нарочно накручиваете спор.  :smilies:  Рад, что это не так.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Помню, в прошлый раз, когда про сладость в благости говорили, то все предались авторитету Говардхандхари Прабху, а он не подтверждал данный факт. Мне всегда казалось, что сладкий это благость, что об этом написано в БГ. И в тот раз оказалось, что нет про сладкое в БГ. А теперь оказывается, что есть, но в комментариях.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> шоколад, будь он не ладен  Сам он горький, но навалить сахару и становиться сладким, кажется благостным, хотя вся благость в нем от сахара.


БГ 17.10к. 
Некоторые продукты, например печеная кукуруза или черная патока, не очень вкусны сами по себе, но становятся вкусными, если их есть с молоком и другой пищей. В этом случае они тоже относятся к пище в гуне благости.

----------


## Эдвард

Однако, кукуруза относится к продуктам с преобладанием гуны благости, также как и патока. То что они не очень вкусны не означает, что они не находится в благости. Если они смешиваются с более благостными продуктами, то такое блюдо будет в целом благостное. Принцип, как я понимаю, работает так: чем благостнее сам продукт, тем лучше. Если в продукте преобладает тамас или раджас, то его довести до состояния благости очень сложно, а порой не возможно. Сколько мясо не сахари, а тамас все равно будет преобладать. Или, как говорят, ложка каки портит ведро варенья. Поэтому и рекомендуется отказаться от продуктов, в которых доминирует раджас и тамас.  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Помню, в прошлый раз, когда про сладость в благости говорили, то все предались авторитету Говардхандхари Прабху, а он не подтверждал данный факт. Мне всегда казалось, что сладкий это благость, что об этом написано в БГ. И в тот раз оказалось, что нет про сладкое в БГ. А теперь оказывается, что есть, но в комментариях.


Согласно Аюрведе, сладкий вкус - саттва+тамас. Сладкий вкус тяжёлый, маслянистый...

----------


## Эдвард

Сладкий бывает не только маслянистый  :smilies:  Нельзя сказать, что сладкий это именно сатва + тамас. В любой продукте всегда есть сочетание всех 3-х гун. И разное сладкое будет иметь разную комбинацию. Продуктом в гуне благости называется тот, в котором та самая благость сильно преобладает. Вот, например, сгущенка. Это продукт в благости, но с сильным тамасом. Или свежее сладкое яблоко - явная благость и чуть страсти на кислинку, плюс какой-то процент тамаса. 

Гуны определяются процентным отношением. Минимальное количество дающее преобладание - 34%, на тамас и раджас остается 66% или по 33% на каждый, в таком абстрактном случае. Получается, что продукт в благости - это продукт с содержанием благость от 34% до 99% (гун в чистом виде в мат. мире нет). Представляете какой это широкий спектр всевозможных сочетаний? Поэтому сладкий не означает сразу что в нем есть тамас до приравнивания. Тот же банан или манго, очень много благости и остальное на страсть, ну и тамаса разумеется.

Обычно для простоты разделяют гуны на 3 гуны, потом еще на 3, и еще и выходит 81 основная комбинация. По крайней мере Шрила Прабхупада останавливался на этой степени утончения, касательно типов преданного служения. Можно применить тот же принцип и в отношении пищи, и выйдет группа из 27 типов продуктов с преобладанием благости. И процентное сочетание гун в них будет разное. Например (б-благость, т-тамас, с-страсть):
б т с
бб бт бс тб тт тс сб ст сс
ббб ббт ббс бтб бтт ббс и т.д.

Это все абстрактно, конечно, но принцип примерно такой.  :smilies:  Поэтому рекомендуется принимать наставления от тех кто более чист и видит эти тонкости - Шрила Прабхупада, гуру и шастры. У меня лично голова кругом идет, когда пытаюсь углубляться в эту тему  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Сладкий бывает не только маслянистый  Нельзя сказать, что сладкий это именно сатва + тамас. В любой продукте всегда есть сочетание всех 3-х гун. И разное сладкое будет иметь разную комбинацию. Продуктом в гуне благости называется тот, в котором та самая благость сильно преобладает. Вот, например, сгущенка. Это продукт в благости, но с сильным тамасом. Или свежее сладкое яблоко - явная благость и чуть страсти на кислинку, плюс какой-то процент тамаса.


Дело не в процентном соотношении махагун. Преобладание махагуны - даёт преобладание соответствующих гун (качеств); преобладание гун, в свою очередь, - соответствующих первоэлементов (махабхут). Если сгущёнка тяжелее яблока - это значит, что в ней гуны сахара+гуны молока после процесса сгущения представляют собой качества такой уникальной комбинации махабхут, которая гораздо тамасичнее и тяжелее, чем у яблока. Вот и всё )
Сладкий вкус (преобладают джала и притхви махабхуты - первоэлементы воды и земли): преобладающие махагуны - саттва и тамас. И это касается любой субстанции (вещества), где сладкий присутствует. Точно так же сладкий всегда маслянистый - snigdha (согласно Аштанга Хридая Самхите, Су.10.6-9). Так же, как кислый - всегда маслянистый, а горький, например. нет. И т.д.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В банане тамаса это видимо та черная пупка на конце.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Значит, вкус в благости - это вкус воды, а в тамасе - земли. Кто-нибудь пробовал?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Значит, вкус в благости - это вкус воды, а в тамасе - земли. Кто-нибудь пробовал?


Согласно Сушрута Cамхите только лишь первоэлемент акаша (эфир) находится под влиянием одной саттва гуны. А он Вам не по зубам  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

2 Серж
Должен вам признаться, в терминах которые вы использовали я не силен.  :smilies: 

Чем отличаются махагуны от гун? И откуда этот термин? 




> Если сгущёнка тяжелее яблока - это значит, что в ней гуны сахара+гуны  молока после процесса сгущения представляют собой качества такой  уникальной комбинации махабхут, которая гораздо тамасичнее и тяжелее,  чем у яблока. Вот и всё )


Если изначально продукты не обладали какой-то природой, они не могут дать её своим производным. Касательно сгущенки дело не в сахаре и молоке, а в консервировании, насколько я понимаю. Изначально сахар - продукт в гуне благости, так пишет Шрила Прабхупада, цитировалось выше. Молоко в чистой благости. На выходе благостный продукт, но из-за консервации становится тамасным. К примеру те же бурфи - продукт благостный, продукты те же, технология другая.




> Сладкий вкус (преобладают джала и притхви махабхуты - первоэлементы воды  и земли): преобладающие махагуны - саттва и тамас. И это касается любой  субстанции (вещества), где сладкий присутствует.


Вывод, что все сладкое с примерно равным содержанием тамаса и саттвы? С этим совершенно не согласен. Те же сладкие фрукты, например виноград - благость многократно преобладает над другими гунами, по крайней мере мнению Аударья Дхамы Прабху. Я не утверждаю, что сладкое - это чистая благость, это преобладание благости и оно может варьироваться в процентном отношении, как я описывал выше. Все сладкие благостные продукты имеют благости в разной мере, как и тамаса. Законы первоэлементов стоят ниже законов гун, т.к. гуны первичны, а элементы вторичны. 

Возможно я что-то сильно упускаю и жутко заблуждаюсь, поправьте, буду только рад  :smilies: 





> В банане тамаса это видимо та черная пупка на конце.


 :smilies:  Я так тоже подумал, когда писал  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

> Согласно Сушрута Cамхите только лишь первоэлемент акаша (эфир) находится под влиянием одной саттва гуны. А он Вам не по зубам


Под влиянием чистой саттвы находится только духовный мир и именуется эта саттва - шудха саттвой.  :smilies:  Любой первоэлемент - это производная всех трех гун: 

*"Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго все эти восемь элементов являются Моими отделенными материальными энергиями.*"
БГ 7.4

*"Материальная природа состоит из трех гун – благости, страсти и невежества.*"
БГ 14.5


Так можно снова и снова возвращаться к теме смешивания гун в разных пропорциях. В материальном мире не все так просто, все объекты - это всегда комбинация гун в разных пропорциях. 

К примеру люди. Говорится, что браманы - это личности с преобладанием гуны благости. Но в разных браманах этой благости представлено по разному, кто-то очень чист, кто-то имеет изрядный запас тамаса и раджаса. Я писал об этом явлении - гуна в гуне, касательно продуктов, но это относится ко всему в материальном мире. Тот же эфир - это преобладание саттвы над другими гунами, но никак не чистая гуна.

----------


## Эдвард

Хотел бы извиниться перед всеми участниками темы, если кого задел чем. День у меня какой-то странно-раздражительный  :smilies:  Наверное, и в ходе общения проскальзывает, да не замечаю... 

Мои поклоны :vanca calpa:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Возможно я что-то сильно упускаю и жутко заблуждаюсь, поправьте, буду только рад


Саттва, раджас и тамас - это махагуны, согласно Падартха Вигйана, которая является базисом Аюрведы. Махагуны отличают от гун из-за их особой роли, влияния, а также более раннего проявления в процессе Творения. Гуны (качества субстанций) хорошо описаны в шастрах. Обычно выделяют 10 пар гун (лёгкий-тяжёлый, сухой-маслянистый, холодный-горячий и пр.). 



> Если изначально продукты не обладали какой-то природой, они не могут дать её своим производным... На выходе благостный продукт, но из-за консервации становится тамасным.


Вы сами себе противоречите. Процесс приготовления сгущёнки (подобная saṃskāra) как раз приводит к изменению свойств гун конечного продукта, т.е. комбинация махабхут меняется.



> Молоко в чистой благости





> Под влиянием чистой саттвы находится только духовный мир


 :smilies: 



> Вывод, что все сладкое с примерно равным содержанием тамаса и саттвы? С этим совершенно не согласен.


Про примерно равное содержание и не может быть и речи, поскольку в каждой субстанции, каждом веществе своё сочетание махабхут, раса (вкусов) и т.д., опосредованных своей неповторимой доминантой махагун. Одних только комбинаций вкусов в Аштанга Хридаям перечисляется 63 (АХС, Су.10.43).



> Законы первоэлементов стоят ниже законов гун, т.к. гуны первичны, а элементы вторичны.


Это всё равно, что утверждать, что благость заключается в самом яблоке, а не в его качествах  :smilies:  ...Махагуны детерминированы махабхутами. Глядя на последние, мы понимаем, что представляют собой первые (в конкретной субстанции).
Саттва - это, прежде всего, мера. Съешьте пару кило бурфи - и Вы сполна ощутите благостное состояние )

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Возвращаясь к вопросу об "одурманивающем" эффекте, процитирую Чарака Самхиту о сладком вкусе (1.26.43):
... snigdhaḥ śīto guruśca | sa evaṅguṇo'pyeka evātyarthamupayujyamānaḥ sthaulyaṃ mārdavamālasyamatisvapnaṃ gauravamanannābhilāṣamagnerdaurbalyamāsyakaṇṭhayormāṃsābhivṛddhiṃ śvāsakāsapratiśyāyālasakaśītajvarānāhāsyamādhuryavamathusañjñāsvarapraṇāśagalagaṇḍagaṇḍamālāślīpada-galaśophabastidhamanīgalopalepākṣyāmayābhiṣyandānityevamprabhṛtīn kaphajān vikārānupajanayati

Перевод Роберта Свободы (с небольшими исправлениями): 
[Сладкий вкус] _маслянистый, тяжёлый, с холодной энергетикой_ (snigdhaḥ guruśca śīto). Однако если его использовать в избытке (_или если употреблять только один сладкий вкус_ - sa evaṅguṇo'pyeka evātyartham), он вызывает ожирение, вялость, лень, сонливость, чувство тяжести, потерю аппетита, ослабление пищеварения, нарушает нормальное развитие мышц горла и рта, затрудняет дыхание и мочеиспускание, вызывает кашель, тормозит кишечную активность, способствует проявлению лихорадки, вызванной холодом, вызывает вздутие живота, чрезмерное слюноотделение, потерю чувствительности и голоса, зоб, опухание лимфатических узлов, ног и шеи, различные отложения в мочевом пузыре и кровеносных сосудах, слизистые образования в горле и глазах, а также другие болезненные состояния обусловленные капхой.

----------


## Эдвард

> Вы сами себе противоречите. Процесс приготовления сгущёнки (подобная  saṃskāra) как раз приводит к изменению свойств гун конечного продукта,  т.е. комбинация махабхут меняется.


Не вижу противоречий  :smilies:  Свежая сгущенка будет в благости, я говорил о современном процессе консервации  :smilies:  Именно он вносит тамас. 





> Молоко в чистой благости


Зарапортовался  :smilies:  Каюсь, не в чистой благости, а в очень сильно преобладающей. 





> Одних только комбинаций вкусов в Аштанга Хридаям перечисляется 63


Вот, кажется я начал вас понимать. Опишите, пожалуйста, разновидности сладких вкусов на языке гун  :smilies: 





> Это всё равно, что утверждать, что благость заключается в самом яблоке, а не в его качествах


А вот этот момент не понял. Где я такое говорил? Я процитировал вам шастры, в которых четко указана логическая цепочка: первоэлементы являются частями материальной энергии, а сама материальная энергия состоит из гун. Можем обратиться к процессу творения: 
*
Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, сказал: Непроявленное, вечно существующее сочетание трех гун является причиной проявленного состояния материи и называется прадханой. В проявленном состоянии его называют пракрити.*
ШБ 3.26.10

И комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к стиху 15 той же главы:

_Когда Брахман соединяется с тремя гунами: благостью, страстью и невежеством, - возникает материальное проявление, которое иногда называют сагуна-Брахманом и которое состоит из двадцати пяти материальных элементов._ 


В эти 25 входит и 5 первоэлементов. На этом основании я и утверждал, что первоэлементами управляют гуны.

Честно сказать мне сложно вас понимать, вы изъясняетесь терминами аюрведы, семантика которых мне не очень понятна.  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Не вижу противоречий  Свежая сгущенка будет в благости, я говорил о современном процессе консервации  Именно он вносит тамас.


Свежая сгущёнка как в благости, так и в тамасе. Это же относится к молоку и сахару, а фактически - к сладкому вкусу, который в них преобладает. Не так ли?! ) Я Вам уже процитировал шастры на этот счёт... А современный процесс консервации ещё больше усиливает тамас.
Одна из характеристик саттва-махагуны - это лёгкость, а молоко тяжёлое, сахар тоже )



> Я процитировал вам шастры, в которых четко указана логическая цепочка: первоэлементы являются частями материальной энергии, а сама материальная энергия состоит из гун


Мы с Вами об одном и том же говорим. Вы - на макро уровне, а я - на микро.
Ясно дело, что махагуны первопричинны по отношению к гунам. Вопрос в другом. Вы всё время говорите про "управление"? Как Вы себе это представляете?! В терминах Падартха Вигйаны возможна лишь детерминация, опосредование, насколько я понимаю.



> Вот, кажется я начал вас понимать. Опишите, пожалуйста, разновидности сладких вкусов на языке гун


Нееет ) Сладкий вкус только один. А вот всевозможных комбинаций шести вкусов - 63. Например, сладкий+солёный, сладкий+кислый, сладкий+солёный+кислый и т.д.



> ...в которых четко указана логическая цепочка: первоэлементы являются частями материальной энергии, а сама _материальная энергия_ состоит из гун.


В текстах, посвящённых Аюрведе, говорят так: gunavatdravyam, - это говорит о неотъемлемости субстанции и гун (её качеств). Мне не совсем ясен контекст слова "энергия" в данном случае?!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А в барбариске сколько чего? Как вы измеряете? Если мерой поедания, то получается, что благостность или тамасичность каждого продукта определяется крайними мерами вреда и пользы для разных людей. А ведь люди очень разные. И вообще, тамогунщик может, исходя из своего опыта поглощения, называть тамогуной то, что другой назовет благогуной. Да и  в самом себе благогуну ясно видит каждый, как внутреннюю пользу телу и уму от своих убеждений . Хорошо делается, радостно, значит она. И авторитеты подбираются себе по вкусам. Чтоб благость того или иного продукта подтверждалась и становилась от этого еще более благостной.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> А в барбариске сколько чего? Как вы измеряете?...


Вот Вы сами доказали, какое непростое понятие это - саттва-махагуна )

----------


## Эдвард

> Свежая сгущёнка как в благости, так и в тамасе. Это же относится к  молоку и сахару, а фактически - к сладкому вкусу, который в них  преобладает. Не так ли?! )


Я это понимаю не совсем так, как пишите вы. Свежая сгущенка в благости, с некоторыми примесями тамаса. Идея в том, что в категорию сладкого вкуса могут входит продукты с разной комбинацией гун. Примеры и механизм я приводил выше. Само присутствие сладкого вкуса указывает на наличие гуны благости, но не говорит о том, что там обязательно много тамаса. И банан сладкий и шоколад, в первом случае раджаса и тамаса мало, а во втором случае раджаса много, как и благости, ну и тамас разумеется. Я нахожу постулат "сладкий = благость + тамас" в примерно равных пропорциях не верным. 

 Не вижу смысла далее продолжать, пока не разберемся в терминах, которыми оперируем. Как вы понимаете термин гуна и первоэлемент их действие на живое существо?  :smilies: 

Мои понимание таково: гуны - это самые тонкие энергии материального мира, пронизывающее все, и управляющие всем. Самими гунами управляет Господь, в соответствие с желаниями и кармой живого существа. В зависимости от того, с какими гунами живое существо соприкасается, их влияние на него усиливается и ведет его к соответствующему образу деятельности. Так в пище, в зависимости от гуны, в которой пища находится, они либо принесет очищение и счастье, либо болезни и страдания, либо деградацию. Каждый продукт имеет качество, образованное комбинацией гун. Более подробно о комбинациях гун я писал выше. 
Первоэлементы - более грубые "кирпичики" мироздания, порожденные гунами. Порождены один другим, под воздействием гун и времени. 
Я привык смотреть на окружающее меня с позиции гун, а не с позиции первоэлементов. Потому как Кришна в Бхагавад Гите учит именно этому. Мне сложновато смотреть на проиходящее с позиции первоэлементов и я не нахожу это важным, ввиду того, что объекты восприятия могут быть в разных гунах. И важнее не сам объект, а в какой гуне он находится. Так, например, производная эфира - звук может быть в 3-х гунах, и важно в какой гуне этот звук.

Судя по всему, вы изучаете гуны и первоэлементы с позиции Аюрведы, а не  Бхагавад Гиты и Шримад Бхагаватам. Отсюда и сложности взаимопонимания  :smilies: 

p.s. 
Пойду отдыхать  :smilies:  Спасибо за интересную беседу, надеюсь на не менее интересное продолжение!  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Да нет, сложностей нету.
Вы, во-первых, путаете понятие гуны и махагуны. Отсюда непонятные вычисления по поводу меры махагун в продуктах и их "управления" (которые не получится измерить, не введя понятие вкусов или хотя бы качеств, т.е. гун). Вот Вам задачка тогда: расчитайте, в каких гунах (по преобладанию) находится плод амалаки, у которого, согласно Чараке, все шесть вкусов, кроме солёного ?!.. И какое влияние (в соответствие с махагунами) этот плод будет оказывать, например, на зрение?!.. )
А ведь большинство продуктов/плодов/растений состоят из нескольких вкусов... И одними махагунами при оценке действия тут не обойтись.

И во-вторых. То, что Вы считаете, что в сладком вкусе совсем мало тамаса, нисколько не отменяет его (сладкого вкуса), при определённых условиях, отупляющего действия (см. цитату из Чарака Самхиты). На самом деле благостной по преобладанию пищу не так и легко сделать ) Да-да. Время, место, обстоятельства. Об этом ведическом принципе нельзя забывать. Саттвичной пища становится (для конкретного человека) тогда, когда она правильно приготовлена, - это лёгкая, свежая, принятая в совместимых комбинациях, в соответствие с индивидуальной конституцией, временем, и мн. др. факторами, пища. Это Вам не просто так саттвичных бананчиков с саттвичным молоком на ночь поесть, обременив себя конкретной тамагуной.

Саттва предполагает лёгкость, здоровье, ясность чувств и ума, чистоту восприятия и пр.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Сладкий вкус (преобладают джала и притхви махабхуты - первоэлементы воды и земли): преобладающие махагуны - саттва и тамас.


Если соотношение воды и земли меняется, соответственно меняется соотношение саттвы и тамаса, а как это отражается на самом вкусе?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Если соотношение воды и земли меняется, соответственно меняется соотношение саттвы и тамаса, а как это отражается на самом вкусе?


Этот вопрос нет смысла рассматривать в отрыве от субстанции. Вкус не существует сам по себе.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Этот вопрос нет смысла рассматривать в отрыве от субстанции. Вкус не существует сам по себе.


А если рассмотреть без отрыва от субстанций?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

А вообще, это всё имеет хоть какой-то смысл? Мне кажется все эти исследования немного (как-бы это по мягче сказать) придуманы. Я серьёзно, без обид...

----------


## Эдвард

> Вы, во-первых, путаете понятие гуны и махагуны.


Честно сказать, у меня мнение обратное, что и не удивительно. Я не вижу никакого смысла в использовании термина маха-гуны, если есть термин гуна. То что вы понимаете под маха-гуной, Бхагавад-гита именует просто гуной. Почитайте Бхагавад Гиту, в ней описаны качества гун и понятие энергии. Вы просто проводите знак равенства между гуной и качеством объекта в плане первоэлементов (и как следствие вкусов), а я такого равенства не провожу. Так что это не я путаю, это вы используете аюрведические термины, а не вайшнавские, находясь на вайшнавском форуме  :smilies:  Отсюда все непониманием. 

Далее, почему важно использовать при оценке именно гуны и учиться этому? Гуны пронизывают все и являются универсальным принципом, тогда как описываемые вами принципы приложимы только к пище. Одна из наших целей понять как работают гуны, научиться выбирать благость и выйти из под влияния страсти и невежества. И в выборе благостных продуктов вайшнавы руководствуются в первую очередь шастрами. 

Если вернуться к изначальному вопросу, с которого все и началось. О положении сладкого, то ваше "во-вторых" как раз вернуло нас к тому, с чего начали. Сладкое это благостный продукт, который может иметь в составе другие гуны в разных пропорциях. И ни одного аргумента опровергающего это вы не высказали. Сладкое нужно употреблять в соответствие с кала-деша-патрой, с этим тоже согласен, иначе эффект тот еще. 

Прошу вас сильно не погружаться в термины аюрведы, так как здесь найдет всего несколько человек понимающих вас  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Не хотите с точки зрения Аюрведы - как хотите ) Мне понятно, что Вы апеллируете к Бхагават Гите и Шримад Бхагаватам, а также делаете выводы на их основе.
Я радею только за выводы...



> Сладкое это благостный продукт, который может иметь в составе другие гуны в разных пропорциях. И ни одного аргумента опровергающего это вы не высказали.


Почему же?! Смотрите выше. Я привёл несколько цитат, из которых сделал совершенно чёткий вывод Аюрведа-шастр. Сладкий - это одновременное преобладание саттвы и тамаса. Иначе не было бы подобного влияния (тамасичного) данного вкуса в случае его избыточного употребления - всех бы просто саттвой заморило )



> И в выборе благостных продуктов вайшнавы руководствуются в первую очередь шастрами.


И где же тогда описаны все продукты по соотношению махагун?! Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку.

Выводы на основе Аюрведа-шастр применимы не только к пище. Гунами (качествами) можно описать и поведение человека. Например, человек питта-пракрити будет склонен к преобладанию тикщна, ушна, драва, вищра др. гун, как в питании, так и в поведении, как в образе мыслей, так даже и в подходе к духовной практике. Его острота (тикщна) будет везде  :smilies:  ... и _тенденции_ к проявлению данной остроты он устранить не сможет... разве что сменив тело )
А Вы говорите - применимы только к пище... Да по качествам можно диагностировать не только состояние доша человека, но и его взгляды на жизнь, его принципы )
Вся материальная Вселенная состоит из панчамахабхут, которые в свою очередь неотъемлемы от качеств (гун).
Как Вы можете диагностировать влияние махагун на тело, если они по сути являются патогенными (кроме саттвы) для ума (дошами ума)?! Задумайтесь, каковы критерии оценки???
  ...Мы ведь ведём научную беседу в том числе, или нет?! Тогда давайте приводить логичные аргументы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Чтобы продолжать этот спор, то я предлагаю, если не для самих себя, то хотя бы для остальных определиться с основными понятиями, которые вы используете. Можно дать определения по-русски, что такое гуны в Аюрведе и в БГ? Что такое (панча)махагуны и махабхуты в Аюрведе и как это называется в БГ?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> По-моему, тема несколько усложнилась. 
> ...
> Плюс в каждой Сампрадайе обычно есть конкретные наставления Ачарьев по поводу того, что можно использовать в пищу, а что нельзя.


Действительно, мы неправомерно смешиваем разные классификации. Например, по классификации творения вообще все первоэлементы происходят из тамогуны. По классификации аюрведы эфир оказывается в благости (по словам Сержа Прабху). Но классификация пищи по гунам (саттва, раджас, тамас) - это нечто другое. Дело в том, что питание в гуне благости не может обойтись без раджо- и тамогуны. Потому что тело у нас состоит из раджаса и тамаса, а его ведь надо питать. Но питать так, чтобы сознание оставалось чистым, более-менее. И мудрецы дают нам такой список продуктов, включая сахар. Также надо принять во внимание, что благость пищи определяется не только вкусами. По существу о вкусах речь идёт в 17.9 применительно к гуне страсти, и там говорится о злоупотреблениях вкусами, а не то, что такие-то вкусы в страсти. При описании пищи в благости и невежестве вкусы вообще не упоминаются. Соль, вроде бы, в невежестве, но это не значит, что посолив кичри, мы благостную пищу делаем тамасичной. Наоборот, соль (в составе кичри) становится благостной. Шрила Прапбхупада пишет: Некоторые продукты, например печеная кукуруза или черная патока, не очень вкусны сами по себе, но становятся вкусными, если их есть с молоком и другой пищей. В этом случае они тоже относятся к пище в гуне благости. 
С другой стороны, если пересолить, то всё будет в тамасе.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> ....потому что, к сожалению, те же Аюрведа-Шастры советуют пить вино и есть мясо.


Не совсем так. Есть описание действия мясных продуктов, а также вина. Также есть описание питания и поведения, _благоприятного_ в различные сезоны (где говорится в т.ч. и о мясе и вине). Но! В самой первой главе Сутрастханы Аштанга Хридаям есть стихи, посвящённые садвритте (этическому поведению), в которых в частности говорится об ахимсе.... Кроме того, в клятве Чараки, например, есть чёткое положение, что ученик (желающий изучать Аюрведу под руководством наставника) должен быть вегетарианцем, жить праведно и чисто...



> вместо того, чтобы искать саттвичные продукты с помощью Аюрведы,...





> Также надо принять во внимание, что благость пищи определяется не только вкусами.


Андрей Афанасьевич ближе к истине ) Аюрведа-шастры не дают список _благостных_ продуктов, поскольку невозможно учесть все факторы, при которых естественная саттва продуктов (сохраняющая лёгкость, чистоту восприятия и чувств, поддерживающая здоровье) не станет "ядом" (тамасом или раджасом, например) в конкретной ситуации злоупотребления.
Например, употребление саттвичной на первый взгляд пищи тогда, когда предыдущий приём пищи ещё не переварился, сочетание её с другими (пусть даже саттвичными), но, например, несовместимыми с нею продуктами, употребление в несовместимом со здоровьем количестве, порядке, или такое её приготовление (обработка), которое меняет качества (гуны), тем самым меняя её действие на тело и ум и т.д.
Поэтому описание, например, продуктов с точки зрения махагун даёт мало существенного для понимания, как действовать в своей конкретной индивидуальной ситуации...
Если бы махагуны управляли гунами, а следовательно и махабхутами, которые неотъемлемы от гун, тогда бы при любом процессинге (обработке огнём и т.п.) конечная субстанция (фактически, блюдо) была бы всегда, везде, для каждого, лишь итоговой комбинацией (по принципу накопления преобладания) махагун составляющих самого блюда. А это, согласитесь, совсем не соответствует действительности.

p.s. Если хотите терминологического разбора, можем это утроить )

----------


## Руслан

> Если бы махагуны управляли гунами, а следовательно и махабхутами, которые неотъемлемы от гун, тогда бы при любом процессинге (обработке огнём и т.п.) конечная субстанция (фактически, блюдо) была бы всегда, везде, для каждого, лишь итоговой комбинацией (по принципу накопления преобладания) махагун составляющих самого блюда. А это, согласитесь, совсем не соответствует действительности.




Харибол!

Горький лук после жарки становится сладким, он становится благостным?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Харибол! Горький лук после жарки становится сладким, он становится благостным?


В каком смысле "благостным"?! Не пойму Вас...
Я тут уже столько пытаюсь развенчать идею того, что любая сладость по определению = саттва гуна...

----------


## Anna

> Свежая сгущёнка как в благости, так и в тамасе. Это же относится к молоку и сахару, а фактически - к сладкому вкусу, который в них преобладает. Не так ли?! ) Я Вам уже процитировал шастры на этот счёт... А современный процесс консервации ещё больше усиливает тамас.
> Одна из характеристик саттва-махагуны - это лёгкость, а молоко тяжёлое, сахар тоже )


Т.е. кхир, халаву на молоке, сгущенку и сладости на ее основе лучше свести к минимуму? Или тем, у кого преобладают вата и (или) питта, можно не беспокоиться?

Еще есть такое утверждение: 
"Молоко переваривается не Солнцем, а Луной, поэтому наилучшим временем для употребления молока является время после захода Солнца и до восхода Солнца". 

Значит ли это, что вышеупомянутые сладости лучше есть в темное время суток?

Кстати, Луна часто и днем на небе. Значит, молоко в такие дни можно в светлое время суток?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

есть разные проявления огня, огонь неба (Солнце как звезда, огненное небесное тело) это одно, а огонь в человеке (огонь пищеварения, его "личное" солнце) это другое. Они близки, но не стопроцентно тождественны. 

Солнце представляет собою принцип жизненной активности. Напр., ночные животные едят именно ночью, но их пища тоже переваривается солнцем а не луной. Их огонь пищеварения, их ферменты эффективнее работают ночью потому, что пик их бодрствующей активности приходится как раз на ночь. Ну а Ваш пик активности на какое время суток приходится? Вот когда особо активны, тогда и ешьте сладости. 

Луна в человеке - это либо манас, либо жидкость (напр., кровь). ИМХО тут имеется ввиду что молоко больше, чем какие-либо другие виды пищи, "переваривается" умом. Оно больше, чем какие-либо другие виды пищи, питает ум, манас.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Т.е. кхир, халаву на молоке, сгущенку и сладости на ее основе лучше свести к минимуму? Или тем, у кого преобладают вата и (или) питта, можно не беспокоиться?


Важно меру знать. А также кушать сладкое в начале приёма пищи. Для тех, у кого капха преобладает в конституции, - сладким лучше не злоупотреблять, особенно утром.



> Еще есть такое утверждение: 
> "Молоко переваривается не Солнцем, а Луной, поэтому наилучшим временем для употребления молока является время после захода Солнца и до восхода Солнца".


Подобных утверждений Вы не найдёте в классике Аюрведы... Молоко переваривается огнём пищеварения )



> Значит ли это, что вышеупомянутые сладости лучше есть в темное время суток?


Нет. Классическое деление времени суток - деление по преобладающему влиянию доша, а не по влиянию Солнца и Луны. Например, стих АХС Су.1.8:

vayo-ʼho-rātri-bhuktānāṃ te ʼnta-madhyādi-gāḥ kramāt \

В котором говорится о том, что доша (в классической последовательности вата-питта-капха) движутся (kramāt) [в следующей последовательности] (более выражено проявляют своё действие) в конце-середине-начале _жизни_ (vayas) - _дня_ (ahar), _ночи_ (rātri) - времени начала приёма пищи (процесса _пищеварения_) (bhukta) соответственно. Т.е. вата-доша в конце, питта-доша - в середине, и капха - в конце указанных периодов.



> Кстати, Луна часто и днем на небе. Значит, молоко в такие дни можно в светлое время суток?


Молоко можно пить в любое время. Но всё же, здоровому взрослому человеку для приёма молока наиболее подойдёт полуденное время из-за большей активности его огня пищеварения, преобладания питта-доша (середина дня). 

*ahankarananda*, отличные замечания. Молоко manaskṛit и medhyam - улучшает деятельность ума, питает разум. Сушрута Самхита, Су.45.50: ...mānaseṣvapi vikāreṣvaviruddhaṃ... - [молоко] особенно противостоит дисфункциям ума, которые вызваны влиянием манасадоша, а именно раджасом и тамасом.

----------


## Anna

Спасибо за подробные ответы! А пшеничное или ржаное тесто на молоке допустимо? Или только на воде и кисломолочных?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Спасибо за подробные ответы! А пшеничное или ржаное тесто на молоке допустимо? Или только на воде и кисломолочных?


Можно, конечно. Только с преобладающей капха-доша в пракрити/времени/сезоне/состоянии - не рекомендуется. Сушрута, например, описывая в 46-й главе Сутрастханы группу kshira bhakshyas (приготовлений из зерновой муки, с добавлением молока, сахара и т.д.), говорит о том, что sāmita (приготовления из пшеничной муки на молоке)... bṛṃhaṇā vātapittaghnā bhakṣyā balyāstu sāmitāḥ (стих 398), т.е. они питают (ткани), успокаивают вата и питта, дают силы.
Надо также помнить, что мучные изделия (piṣṭa - например, тортики, булочки) не рекомендуется есть часто. Об этом в частности говорится в 41-м стихе Аштанга Хридаям, Сутрастхана, глава 8, где перечисляются (стихи 40-41) нерекомендуемые для регулярного употребления продукты.

----------


## Кирилл дас

"Молоко можно пить в любое время. Но всё же, здоровому взрослому человеку для приёма молока наиболее подойдёт полуденное время из-за большей активности его огня пищеварения, преобладания питта-доша (середина дня)."

Торсунов учит по другому. Он говорит, что солнечным огнем молоко практически не переваривается. Тоже не глупый человек, наверное. Обучался как-никак аюрведе, и западной медицине, признанный авторитет.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Халаву на ночь есть не стоит. Уж очень она тяжелая.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Торсунов учит по другому. Он говорит, что солнечным огнем молоко практически не переваривается. Тоже не глупый человек, наверное. Обучался как-никак аюрведе, и западной медицине, признанный авторитет.


То, чему учит Аударья Дхама прабху, противоречит классическим Аюрведа-шастрам...

----------


## Кирилл дас

Думаю, что читай Аударья Дхама прабху на форуме эту тему, он смог бы достойно защититься.

----------


## Anna

> Торсунов учит по другому. Он говорит, что солнечным огнем молоко практически не переваривается.


Выше была приведена ссылка на шастру. Если Торсунов тоже приведет ссылку на шастру, тогда будет смысл рассматривать его утверждение всерьез.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

ага, и еще про апельсины вечером

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

ссылка на шастру

----------


## SlavaSG

Гунны страсть невежество благость их не стоит уподоблять как единице измерения. Тот же сладкий вкус может быть и в благости утро и в невежестве поздно вечером. Так же как и наказание святого очень суровы бывают как в тамасе но приносят результат очень благостные. Гунны есть но они как жидкость бесформенны и как бесконечность неизмеримы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, я однажды тоже примерно так узрел гуны, как индеец накурившийся прозрел

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

"Одна из наших целей понять как работают гуны, научиться выбирать благость и выйти из под влияния страсти и невежества." цитата одного из участников обсуждения.
 Как Вы думаете, если из молока, произведенного мясо-молочной промышленностью, наполненного эмоциями страданий коров, и являющегося по сути тамо-гунным продуктом, приготовить сгущенку, или что другое, то оно изменит свою природу тамо гуны на саттву? Это молоко имеет в своем составе непереработанную кровь коровы (от применения доильных аппаратов иногда кровь идет вместо молока). Может ли такой продукт стать благостным?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

и снова... что ж такое... Молоко по сути своей не тамогунный продукт, не надо эмоций. Лучше употреблять магазинное молоко, чем отказаться от молока вообще.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В самом деле! Если есть такие серьёзные заявление о «тамогунном» молоке, то подтверждайте хотя бы  цитатами духовных учителей. Отнеситесь серьёзно к этому вопросу, пожалуйста...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кришна хочет, чтоб мы выбирали лучшее для Него, естественно, что Он хочет, чтоб преданные предлагали Ему молоко от тех коров, которые не живут в страхе и жестокости. 
Но, например, у нас в округе нет таких коров (скорее всего). В деревню мы все сразу вместе с прихожанами не можем уехать жить. Покупаем молоко  у знакомого фермера. Обещает, что оно без крови и антибиотиков.

Шиварама Махарадж на скайп–конференции говорил, что взрослые могут выбирать..., но дети ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО должны есть молочные продукты! 
Думаете, что эти молочные продукты «невежественные» и принесут детям вред?!
То есть отравят и тело и сознание?

Тут обязательно нужны ссылки и подтверждения (не только Ваши мысли).

С уважением. :smilies:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

МОЛОКО МАМЫ ЯШОДЫ ИЛИ ПУТАНЫ?
Ответы Балабхадры прабху. Журнал CQW PROTECTION? book 1, стр.78. (Набирала вручную, вместо апострофа, которого нет на клавиатуре, вставляла верхние кавычки, переводила сама.)
To take milk from the non-devotee farms is like supporting the slaughterhouse industry... Many devotees use the argument of "ajanya sukriti" and say the cows are benefited by the milk being offeredto the Deities. This may be true, but it becomes an excuse for not establishing rural farm (village) communities to show the example. Srila Prabhupada said that example is better than presept.
... Offering protected cow"s milk to Lord Krishna is like offering Mother Yasoda"s milk. Offering milk from cows raised with the commercial consciousness of the slaughterhouse is like offering milk from Putana.
Покупать молоко с ферм непреданных - то же самое, что поддерживать индустрию боен... Многие преданные используют аргумент "агьята сукрити" и говорят, что такие коровы используются с пользой через молоко, предлагаемое Божествам. Это может быть правдой..., но это становится оправданием для неподдержания (неучастия... ) ...общин преданных (приблизительный перевод), которые нужны, чтобы показать пример. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что пример лучше предписания (правила, заповеди).
...Предложение молока от защищаемых коров Господу Кришне подобно предложению молока Мамы Яшоды. Предложение коровьего молока произведенного с коммерческим сознанием кровопролития боен подобно предложению молока Путаны.

----------


## SlavaSG

СЕЙЧАС ДАЖЕ ЗЕРНО ПРОИЗВОДИТСЯ НАСИЛЬСТВЕННО. ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ НЕФТЕПРОДУКТОВ ЕСТЬ НАСИЛИЕ НАД  ПЛАНЕТОЙ. ПРОСТО НУЖНО ЗНАТЬ СВОИ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ СОГЛАСНО ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВАМ. КОНЕЧНО СТАРАТЬСЯ ЖИТЬ ПРАВЕДНО. НО СОБЛЮДЕНИЕ НОРМ ПОВЕДЕНИЯ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ЭКСПЛУАТАЦИИ ДЛЯ ПОДДЕРЖАНИЯ ТЕЛА НЕ СТОЛЬ ВАЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ В НАШЕ ВРЕМЯ.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Где цитаты насчет вредности молока не "пропитанного любовью коровы" за неимением другого? И что лучше отказаться от молока вообще, чем пить такое. Балабхадра прабху это конечно многими уважаемый преданный, наверное, но его авторитет не столь уж велик, чтобы подтверждать его личными идеями такие, надо сказать против нормальной логики, утверждения. Шрила Прабхупада, вероятно, мог говорить где-то про приоритет любящего молока, но он всегда рекомендовал пить хотя бы какое-то молоко. И смею считать, что это не просто для того, чтобы когда-то люди осознали, что это молоко бесполезно, и что нужно его заменить на другое. Но даже если это и так, то сейчас нет замены и такая проповедь вредна, особенно от преданных, считающихся какими-то авторитетами в коровном деле.

----------

